
Descending into modular neuroevolution for logic circuits - mlurp
https://www.declanoller.com/2019/05/24/descending-into-modular-neuroevolution-for-logic-circuits/
======
mlurp
I used python, pytorch, and sympy to try and make neural networks assemble and
train to be effective at simple logic gate tasks. When one successfully
assembles for a simple task, I "modularize" it to try and make it usable in
more complex logic circuits.

